#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  8 колоссальных статуй Будды

## Юй Кан

*Качественные фото...*

*Гранд Будда*

Высота: 88 метров
Где: город Уси, провинция Цзянсу, Китай
А это крупнейшая в мире статуя Будды из бронзы. Фигура застыла в той же позе, что и Весенний Будда в провинции Хенан и его японский собрат Ушику Дайбуцу. Высота статуи, которая возвышается на холме Линшань, составляет 88 метров.Весит гигант около 800 тонн.Чтобы подойти к Будде вплотную и коснуться его ступней, нужно прошагать 217 ступенек.



Гранд Будда соседствует с храмом Сянфу иозером Тайху, где очень любят отдыхать туристы. Недавно здесь же построили Брахма дворец и дворец в форме руки Будды.

----------

Aion (30.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Говинда (30.12.2015), Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015), Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Какой маникюр, однако.  :Smilie:

----------

